# 1975 Ford 3000 With Dunham Model 22 Loader



## ddavis317 (4 mo ago)

Hello all, I have a Dunham Loader on my Ford 3000, it did not come with the legs to dismount the loader. Does anyone know what the length should be for these legs. I plan on making my own but need a length.

Thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I found the following comment on the YT forum regarding leg dimensions for a Dunham model 22 loader:


*"Mine are 52"X3"X 1-1/2", the reason for removing them is they get bent and don't fit the hanger. BTDT I hang mine from the rafters."*


----------

